# I've never received DoorDash payment for two months. (Direct Deposit Verification)



## DoorDasher (Sep 22, 2016)

Hello,

It looks like this happens to me only. I've been doing doordash for two months but I never received the payment. It just keeps saying my bank account is not verified. I sent emails several times and received feedback that they are working on it. It just doesn't make sense at all making direct deposit takes more than two months. Verifying bank account takes more than two months. Has anybody had same issue with doordash?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

thats crazy, why dont you juyst go to the Dallas office and plead your case and don't leave til they fix it


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

DoorDasher said:


> Hello,
> 
> It looks like this happens to me only. I've been doing doordash for two months but I never received the payment. It just keeps saying my bank account is not verified. I sent emails several times and received feedback that they are working on it. It just doesn't make sense at all making direct deposit takes more than two months. Verifying bank account takes more than two months. Has anybody had same issue with doordash?


Why did you keep driving for them after the first missed paycheck?


----------



## jdjd (Jan 19, 2016)

pro bono??


----------

